# forum shaka vs. union contact vs burton cartel



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

The contacts are great for park and rails


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Union Contact Pro's, Flux RK30's, Flow M9's.


----------

